# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  fat free soya flour

## John Fisher60

I have tracked down a source of De-fatted Soya

Can be found at www.tailsupbait.co.uk

(note the UK)

It seems you need a sassenac to educate you!

regards

John H Fisher

----------

